# Kanthal - 20 Or 22ga



## ZortEd (1/9/14)

After this weekend i decided it's time to acquire some "Big Boy" Kanthal.. and no it's not the name of the brand.
This stuff is expensive, no jokes.. 22 to 20 almost doubles in price..
My idea is to get another big roll, since i can't seem to find 20 or 22 anywhere.
What i want to know is what would you guys like to get if you had the chance..?


----------



## Al3x (1/9/14)

I'd be interested in a bit of both


----------



## Zegee (1/9/14)

Price would be keen on either


----------



## zadiac (1/9/14)

Seems like you will only get them overseas. I've searched high and low and abroad is the only place you'll find. Only up to 24g available here.
Importitall.co.za have decent prices (compared to ebay with shipping) of 22 and 20 gauge kanthal.

Maybe we can organize a group buy on both to save shipping costs


----------



## Derick (1/9/14)

We were about to order some, didn't realize this was a thing

What kinda coils are you guys gonna make with 20 Kanthal?

EDIT: I meant we are about to order some Kanthal - didn't realise 20 and 22 gauge was a requirement


----------



## Yiannaki (1/9/14)

Derick said:


> We were about to order some, didn't realize this was a thing
> 
> What kinda coils are you guys gonna make with 20 Kanthal?
> 
> EDIT: I meant we are about to order some Kanthal - didn't realise 20 and 22 gauge was a requirement


 
Sorry to highjack this thread!

@Derick are you guys able to order 27g kanthal by any chance?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (1/9/14)

Derick said:


> We were about to order some, didn't realize this was a thing
> 
> What kinda coils are you guys gonna make with 20 Kanthal?
> 
> EDIT: I meant we are about to order some Kanthal - didn't realise 20 and 22 gauge was a requirement


 
I would like to experiment with 22 and 20 gauge kanthal too.

What kinda coils? Awesome coils!!.....hahaha

Would be great if you could get some. I would buy


----------



## Derick (1/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Sorry to highjack this thread!
> 
> @Derick are you guys able to order 27g kanthal by any chance?


Nope, sorry - supplier stocks the stuff in increments of two - so 22, 24, 26, 28, 30, 32


----------



## ZortEd (1/9/14)

I can get both 20 and 22 Kanthal.. Same guy i got my previous roll from.


----------



## Derick (1/9/14)

zadiac said:


> I would like to experiment with 22 and 20 gauge kanthal too.
> 
> What kinda coils? Awesome coils!!.....hahaha
> 
> Would be great if you could get some. I would buy


 
Will see what we can do


----------



## ZortEd (1/9/14)

@Derick, what price can you get it, because i know its not cheap... maybe we can support you guys if the price is right.


----------



## Yiannaki (1/9/14)

Derick said:


> Nope, sorry - supplier stocks the stuff in increments of two - so 22, 24, 26, 28, 30, 32


 
rats.

Thanks for the response @Derick 
Really wish we could cource 27g locally!


----------



## ZortEd (1/9/14)

20ga will be around R10/m
22ga will be around R7/m

Shipping might change the price a bit. We might just have to do a group buy @zadiac


----------



## devdev (1/9/14)

You guys could just use a coat hanger - it will be the same thickness

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Derick (1/9/14)

ZortEd said:


> @Derick, what price can you get it, because i know its not cheap... maybe we can support you guys if the price is right.


 
Well, this is not the 'Who has stock forum' so not going to start talking prices - we are still at least a week or two away from ordering and if you are in dire need, I suggest you go head with your contact


----------



## ZortEd (1/9/14)

Thnx @Derick.. True.. Was just thinking out loud. I get over excited when talking vape stuffs.


----------



## Al3x (2/9/14)

ZortEd said:


> 20ga will be around R10/m
> 22ga will be around R7/m
> 
> Shipping might change the price a bit. We might just have to do a group buy @zadiac


Count me in on the group buy


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/9/14)

Al3x said:


> Count me in on the group buy


 
I'm in as well, provided payment can be made at month end (if this is for this month  )


----------



## NickT (2/9/14)

My mate owns a printing company, and he uses kanthal in his shrink wrap machine thingy. He said he'll talk to his supplier about 20 and 22. 

Will get back to you fine folk if his prices are competitive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

